# Red dot by avatar



## BariMelt (Jul 15, 2003)

My avatar has a red dot next to it when I first get on. I click on it thinking I have a new message or something and there is nothing there. Then the dot is gone. But it shows up again next time I'm on. 
Any idea?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

Did you try Alerts?

The avatar notification is smart enough to know there's something, but not smart enough to know what 

You should have a red dot and alert that I liked your post...


----------



## BariMelt (Jul 15, 2003)

Yep. I see that now. Thanks for the clarification. I'm still learning the new site.


----------



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

You and some others!


----------

